

Show HN: A mobile artist resource site built on Meteor - gregalbritton
http://source.pixite.co/

======
kylestewart
At Pixite we've been working hard for the past few months on a resource for
our mobile artist community. This was our first time shipping something with
Meteor, we primarily make iPhone apps. There have been a few issues but
overall its been a great development experience. A good portion of the Meteor
app is embedded in our iOS apps, which gives us the ability to make immediate
updates to content and certain features without the dreaded Apple approval
cycle.

Let me know if you have any questions about Source or the development
experience with Meteor.

